# Left my RPC on all last night



## alloy (Sep 18, 2020)

I've got a 25hp RPC for my mill and lathe and it runs pretty quite.  Too quite.

Since I can't hear very well anymore I was thinking about some kind of buzzer I could hook to the circuit that when the lights are on the buzzer is off, but when the lights go off and the converter is on it will sound an alarm to let me know I've forgotten to turn something off.

Is this possible?


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 18, 2020)

alloy said:


> I've got a 25hp RPC for my mill and lathe and it runs pretty quite. Too quite.
> 
> Since I can't hear very well anymore I was thinking about some kind of buzzer I could hook to the circuit that when the lights are on the buzzer is off, but when the lights go off and the converter is on it will sound an alarm to let me know I've forgotten to turn something off.
> 
> Is this possible?



Is it possible to connect a light to it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alloy (Sep 18, 2020)

I was also thinking about a red light that would come on with I shut the lights off but not sure how to do that.  Would help with my compressor also.

If I had just  a light that came on with the power for the RPC, I'd get used to seeing it on and forget it.  

 It's one of those consequences now with my short term memory after my stroke.  I can tell you about things from the 60's, but not 5 minutes ago. 

My wife texts me pictures of what she left in the fridge for my lunch.  Sad.


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 18, 2020)

I hear you on the memory loss. 
My thinking was that if the light connected to the RPC is independent of your shop lights, when you shut those off the RPC light would still be on alerting you to turn it off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb (Sep 18, 2020)

I've had similar challenges because of my hearing going bad as well.  When I leave my shop, I turn off both my RPC and my air compressor.  But, like you, I sometimes forget, partially because I can't hear them.

I have thought of a little more low-tech solution but haven't done it yet.  My plan is to hardwire or make plug-in simple pull-string light bulbs over the air compressor and RPC.  When I turn either unit on, I would just reach up and turn on the light.  That way, when I close up the shop, if the light is on, I know I forgot to turn off one or both.

Should help - at least in theory.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 18, 2020)

The answer is yes. I wired one of these








						LED Flash Alarm Indicator Signal Warning Lamp+ Buzzer Beep12~220V AD16-22SM  | eBay
					

1 Buzzer alarm. Installation category: III level. Pollution Level: 3. High brightness: greater than or equal 150mcd. Brightness: greater than or equal 75mcd.



					www.ebay.com
				




to my generator transfer panel. If the generator is running when grid power is restored it starts beeping and blinking. Mine was done with a simple continuous duty 120v relay, but I'm sure there are much more sophisticated ways to accomplish it.

It is also possible to wire a control circuit to the lights that cuts power to the RPC.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Sep 18, 2020)

A simple relay would do the trick. It would be wired in with your shop lights to open or close the circuit that is fead by the RPC.

1) If the lights are on and RPC is running signal light OFF
2) If the light are on and RPC is not running signal light OFF
2) If the lights are off circuit closes and the RPC running signal light ON
3) If the lights are off and RPC not running signal light OFF


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Sep 18, 2020)

tjb said:


> I've had similar challenges because of my hearing going bad as well.  When I leave my shop, I turn off both my RPC and my air compressor.  But, like you, I sometimes forget, partially because I can't hear them.
> 
> I have thought of a little more low-tech solution but haven't done it yet.  My plan is to hardwire or make plug-in simple pull-string light bulbs over the air compressor and RPC.  When I turn either unit on, I would just reach up and turn on the light.  That way, when I close up the shop, if the light is on, I know I forgot to turn off one or both.
> 
> Should help - at least in theory.


Do like I did for my air compressor, when I turn the lights off a contactor turns the air compressor off.


----------



## alloy (Sep 18, 2020)

I can easily wire up a light.  I really want something that will get my attention. 

That's a cheap light.   I like it.  I just have to figure out how to use the relay with it.  Electronics is not my strong suit.

Too many nights I've gotten up to go shut my compressor off at 2 am when it wakes my wife up and I'm sleeping peacefully.  I'm sure my neighors would appreciate not being woke up by my big industrial compreessor.


----------



## tq60 (Sep 18, 2020)

This is easy...

Did similar for our 7.5 hp air compressor.

Get a mag starter for your RPC so you can control it with a simple light switch.

Look for one that uses 120 VAC as control voltage.

Place your "light switch" near the machine that needs it.

If more than one machine add switches and use 3 way just like in home.

Bonus!!!
Add a standard outlet next to RPC and wire it to your shop lights.

So the outlet is only hot when lights are on.

Use this plug to power the control for motor starter.

If you already have a starter to control RPC then you can do above or as we did with compressor, add a relay with a 120 VAC coil that controls the connection between pressure switch and motor starter.

We also added switch on starter as a "Master" as we want to control when we want it to run as well as insuring it is off at night.

Also added air solenoid so shop manifold also off at night.

If we forget to turn off master then the manifold bleeds down and when we turn on light we hear air rush.

Sometimes compressor fires up, it is a loud one so makes one jump.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa Charlie (Sep 18, 2020)

Here is the relay and down near the bottom of the page is the socket that it pops into and you do your wiring too.

1) Very simple wiring. Just run the ground, hot and nuetral from the shop light circuit to the signal connection on the relay, just like if you were adding a light.
2) Run the power for the signal light from a remote sensor connection on the RPC to the controlled (Meaning it is an open circuit unless the lights are off) connection on the relay
3) Wire a signal light of the relay output that is powered by the remote signal from the RPC

Very simple to do.

Forgot the link: https://www.grainger.com/product/OMRON-General-Purpose-Relay-6C879?opr=SS+Original


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 18, 2020)

Maybe you could put together a little annunciator panel by the light switch/exit door that lights up an indicator lamp while your equipment is powered up.  Lots of ways to rig the electrical scheme, but a simple light panel seems like a good approach.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 18, 2020)

I’m just surprised pilot lights are not on the RPC. I always do the last glance with shut down and even a little led pilot light is easy to see. But I’ve only got a 2car garage shop.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 18, 2020)

An unorthodox approach may be to make a timer circuit.
The timer could be analog or digital
The cycle time could be varied or fixed
The cycle could be manual or automatic
A horn, buzzer, strobe lights, or pyrotechnic devices could be wired into the control circuit.

something like this.....
Analog timer wired to main contactor coil
Preset the time for 2 to 4 hour On cycles that are manually initiated .
A lamp/led/indicator could be wired in to indicate operation
A buzzer could be wired in too to indicate starting and/or stoping

i’d be happy to assist in any way!


----------



## francist (Sep 18, 2020)

Indicator light, power light, whatever you want to call it is indeed simple. Trouble is, you’ll never really know if the machine has been powered down or the light bulb is just burned out..


----------



## alloy (Sep 18, 2020)

Wow, thanks for all the responses.

A lot to sift through.   My wife incidentally is all for this  

I wish I could go to home depot and get everything I need for this.  Unfortunately with Radio Shack gone I can't do that anymore.

Let me think about this.

Thanks everyone for taking the time to help. 

I hope I can do the same in the future. 

Unfortunately it always works out as me asking the questions and not being much help to anyone.


----------



## C-Bag (Sep 18, 2020)

francist said:


> Indicator light, power light, whatever you want to call it is indeed simple. Trouble is, you’ll never really know if the machine has been powered down or the light bulb is just burned out..


If it’s just wired to come on only if it’s on? That’s what I think of as a pilot light, only on when the unit is on. I guess 220v is a bit more tricky.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 18, 2020)

Here's an example of a push to test circuit.  You should go full-on Houston mission control console with this.


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 18, 2020)

I put an electronic timer on my air compressor.  About $20 at Home Depot.  Programmed to turn off at 10:00 PM.  Won't restart until I press the ON button.  Wired into the contactor coil circuit, which in my case is a 120V circuit separate from the air compressor motor power.



			https://www.amazon.com/Honeywell-Econoswitch-RPLS740B-Programmable-Switch/dp/B004AP92N2/ref=sr_1_8?crid=3U79GKI67L4F&dchild=1&keywords=programmable+timer&qid=1600449953&sprefix=programmable+tim%2Caps%2C246&sr=8-8
		


For the RPC, wire a 240V LED lamp across any 2 legs of the output.






						Sunlite (E27) Super White A19/LED/10W/50K/220V LED A19 Household 10W (60W Equivalent) Light Bulb Medium (E26) Base, 5000K - - Amazon.com
					

Sunlite (E27) Super White A19/LED/10W/50K/220V LED A19 Household 10W (60W Equivalent) Light Bulb Medium (E26) Base, 5000K - - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com
				




The base is available at Home Depot or any hardware store.


----------



## vecair (Sep 18, 2020)

alloy said:


> I've got a 25hp RPC for my mill and lathe and it runs pretty quite.  Too quite.
> 
> Since I can't hear very well anymore I was thinking about some kind of buzzer I could hook to the circuit that when the lights are on the buzzer is off, but when the lights go off and the converter is on it will sound an alarm to let me know I've forgotten to turn something off.
> 
> Is this possible?


I have a yellow bug lightbulb that is on when my mill oil system is running mounted by the exit door.  No more way oil on the floor anymore.


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 18, 2020)

Easy solution. Just switch your shop lighting to three phase light bulbs


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 18, 2020)

deleted redundant answer....  What Jim said above.


----------



## Superburban (Sep 18, 2020)

If the shop is dark enough with the lights off during the day, you could just use a dusk to dawn switch to power the buzzer, through the power switch for the converter. It would do what you want. a buzzer that buzzes when the lights are off, and the phase converter is still on.


----------



## alloy (Sep 18, 2020)

I think after reading all this I'll run some wiring to a box with some LED's in it by my light switch. One for my RPC, compressor, and manual mill with the VFD on it.

Tempted to go mission control, but I'm fond of the KISS principle


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 18, 2020)

alloy said:


> I think after reading all this I'll run some wiring to a box with some LED's in it by my light switch. One for my RPC, compressor, and manual mill with the VFD on it.
> 
> Tempted to go mission control, but I'm fond of the KISS principle



I’m fond of the KISS principle too as I’m not smart enough for anything else!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alloy (Sep 18, 2020)

Well..................to be honest that's why I'm going low tech.  

Mission control is way over my head 

Although switching everything to 3 phase would be interesting for sure.


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm working on my standby generator this week, and incorporating a simple sliding mechanical lock. The fifty amp breaker in the main 200 amp panel from the generator, when turned on mechanically turns off the 200 amp main breaker. Pretty bullet proof.  As said, a 120V in relay from your light switch to shut down your RPC would probably be the safest approach. Probably best operating a single light as you walk out the door, so you don't have have the shop lights on during the day if you don't need them. My memory, as far as I recall, isn't all that great anymore either. Simply the price we pay for living this long. Could be worse, I guess. Mike

Quote:

The answer is yes. I wired one of these








*                         LED Flash Alarm Indicator Signal Warning Lamp+ Buzzer Beep12~220V AD16-22SM  | eBay                     *
1 Buzzer alarm. Installation category: III level. Pollution Level: 3. High brightness: greater than or equal 150mcd. Brightness: greater than or equal 75mcd.

www.ebay.com 




to my generator transfer panel. If the generator is running when grid power is restored it starts beeping and blinking. Mine was done with a simple continuous duty 120v relay, but I'm sure there are much more sophisticated ways to accomplish it.

It is also possible to wire a control circuit to the lights that cuts power to the RPC.


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 19, 2020)

I had a bad habit of leaving my compressor on. Had a buddy who used to always leave his on and went away for the weekend. He came home to a cooked motor, had a hose blow.

I've wired my Campbell Hausfeld with a 110 light on the switch. The light is outside my shop, quick look from the house and I can tell if it was left on.

Bruce


----------



## Bob Korves (Sep 19, 2020)

"Well, at least I still have my memory, knock on wood (knock, knock)."  "Who's there???"


----------



## TORQUIN (Sep 23, 2020)

I just wired a simple 120v light bulb to  one leg of my RPC. I put a Blue LED bulb in it so there is always a blue tint on evrything while it is running, and if I turn out the lights in the shop, that light is all that's left if I forgot to turn off the RPC.

Lights on.



Lights out.



Dunno why the camera picks up the blue tint on everything else but not the blue in the actual bulb.
If the compressor is also a concern, as I have forgotten that also, I'd wire another light into the compressor circuit (I switch it using the breaker) and maybe put a different color bulb in that one. Wouldn't really matter though, as if I see an extra light on I will be sure to check both.

Chris


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 23, 2020)

Torquin, I would seriously rig that circuit up to an MP3 player that plays White Rabbit from Jefferson Airplane when the black light comes on...


----------



## alloy (Sep 23, 2020)

Hmmm...........I cold fill a usb drive with Grace slick and some Joplin.  Be a cool way to remind me I left something on.  But knowing me I'd leave it on just too listen to the tunes.   Yeah, I'm the guy that sits in the car when I get home just to finish listening to a good tune.

I guess until I started this thread I didn't realize a lot of others left things on also.

I think one light would do it, but I'm not sure how to wire up one light for 3 different circuits.  I guess use a diode somehow.


----------



## TORQUIN (Sep 23, 2020)

You know, today I walked out to the shop after work and found I have left the compressor on all night, again. I guess I need to wire that one up also. I will use two lights as I have the compressor on more than the RPC and I want to know when the RPC is on separately so I can turn that off when I am not using it but still have the compressor on, like when I am working on the car or plasma cutting rather than running the lathe.

Chris


----------



## TORQUIN (Sep 25, 2020)

OK, done. I found an orange LED bulb for the compressor. My two favorite colors. 


Now, where is that White Rabbit 8-track....

(I just took a really long power cord from an old pressure washer and ran it off one leg of the compressor breaker.)

Chris


----------



## alloy (Oct 29, 2020)

Ok, haven't forgotten about this.

I bought some indicator lights and they were wimpy, so decided to go partial mission control with it.  

I bought a strobe beacon from amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KQ4TTSL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and with some help from a friend (Jim) I put 3 relays in my breaker box, and one at my light switch.  

When any of the three circuits for me manual mill, compressor, or RPC are on there is power to the strobe light, and if my lights are on the strobe is off, but when I turn the light out the strobe comes on.  I decided that having the strobe on all the time was a waste and distracting.

Got to clean the wiring up a little, but I'm happy with this.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Oct 29, 2020)

They warned me I'd have flashbacks. I'm still waiting.


----------



## alloy (Oct 29, 2020)

Your flashback


----------



## erikmannie (Oct 29, 2020)

At home & work, I use simple written checklists. Failsafe & free is a good solution!


----------

